# Mbuna questions



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I have an empty 55g in the basement that was going to be another planted tank. I have been doing a little thinking lately and looking at some cichlid tanks. I'm really considering putting some Africans in it instead. I think a cichlid tank may be a little cheaper to setup than a planted tank. But I have some questions.

I have been doing a little researching and I'm thinking about doing something like:
4 Yellow labs (1m/4f)
4 Red Zebras (1m/4f)
1 pleco (not sure what kind I want)

And that's as far as I've got. I know I want more fish than that (if possible), but not sure what kind.

I also would like to know if its possible to have plants in a Mbuna tank. I have seen a beautiful planted African tank, but I want low light, easy to maintain plants. I'll probably go for 2 wpg, if it is possible and just have some anubias, crypts, java fern, and maybe a few stem plants (if they will work).

Am I headed in the right direction? Is a 55g ok for Mbuna? If not I can keep my planted Rainbowfish tank idea and then get a 75g later on for Africans.

I have to say that I wanted some Africans in my 38g before, but found out they needed a bigger tank, and my mom loved the idea. Usually she is just like "whatever, you really don't need another fish tank". But when I showed her a picture of a yellow lab, she was all about it. I was very shocked!

Any thoughts on this idea of mine? I'm in the mood for something different.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

55 is fine for Mbuna. Not sure about the plants though ... some of the tougher plants might work.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I've added $75 worth of combomba once to my 75g that just had yellow labs in it, 5 of them, yea they went to town on it.

As for the red zebras, why? lol so many cooler ones there and anything goes with labs. 

BTW If your looking for labs, i have a breeding colony of 5 availble  and plenty of pleco's.

Have you thought about pea****s? pea****s would actually more likely leave ur plants alone...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know why I chose Red Zebras...lol. I guess because I've seen them at a LFS and would rather buy most of the fish locally instead of having to order them. But there is a really good LFS in my area that I don't visit often, so when I decide to go with this I will check out their stock. They may be able to order fish for me too.

I do like the Yellow labs though, so they are definitely in. Can you keep pea****s with the labs?

Also, I want some type of blue cichlid. I have to tell ya though, I know almost nothing about the different kinds. I like johannis, but I think they are more aggressive.

I can compromise on the plants and stick with anubias, java ferns, and vals (which I hear are usually not eaten). That's probably all I'll be able to have, but that's fine.

I would be interested in your labs MP, but the thing is, it will be awhile before I set this thing up. I am going to do my 38g first, and I'm still about a month away from it. Then I'll have to let my bank account recover before I do the 55g...lol.

So what fish do you suggest? They have to get along with the yellow labs.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

peaco-cks woud be great with labs and to boot alot of them have the bright blue atleast in the face if not pretty much the whole body. They can be a little more finicky than the labs about water conditions but still a hearty fish. A brushy nose pleco wouldn't get too huge like the common ones and they are awesome tank cleaners to boot . at 1 to 5 M to F on the yellows I hope you are ready to set up a fry tank soon ... their about as prolific as rabbits  if the water is anywhere near the neighborhood of clean LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

What about Cynotilapia afra (Cobue) and Pseudotropheus saulosi with the labs? They would be in ratios of 1m/3f...for total of 12 fish...does that sound good? Any problems? 

The saulosi females are yellow though...so I'm not certain on them. I'm thinking about either those or Pseudotropheus socolofi for a blue group. They get around 6 inches though, is that too big?

I know I can't mix different Labidochromis species and different Pseudotropheus species so what is a good mix? What peaco-ck could I add instead of a Pseudotropheus that has alot of blue on it?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1321

If ur lookin for blue ^^^ is the way to go. I got one last week and he has an awsome color.

as for the full size of 6", well I have been told not to worry about it because they most likely wont reach that size.

when it comes too mixing, I know that any aggression calms down significantly when there are more fish in the tank. My friend I buy from (who has about a million tanks) says mixing is fine as long as you are overstocked...so...it's up to you. From what I know you can overstock and mix (get a good couple filters, they poop ALOT!) or you can have specifics.

Hope I was of some help, and please remember I am pretty new at this, I'm just try'n ta share what my research has shown


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Bear! I have heard that demansoni are really aggressive though. I'll have to do more research on them. They are very nice though. 

About filtration...that's another reason this tank won't go up anytime soon...I'm gonna buy another Rena XP3 cannister because I've heard these guys are huge waste producers.

I like Aulonocara stuartgranti "German Red". Its a Peaco-ck...so I'm not sure if it will be a good fit with the other two types. 

I also like Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos  which looks just like johannis, but supposedly isn't as aggressive.

Too many choices! They are all so pretty...but I want to do the group thing, so I'm limiting myself to 3 types.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW the Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos is a really pretty fish!

If it were me I would be looking into strictly the mbunas. The more attitude in the tank the more fun it is to watch. They don't hurt eachother (as far as I've seen), but they do seem to almost pick on eachother at times and it can be quite amusing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

I would have a hard time distinguishing between the Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos and the Melanochromis johanni. To me, they look just alike. If the cyaneorhabdos will get along with the labs and the cobrue, then I'll go for it, if I can find it. That is alot of if's...lol.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Bear said:


> WOW the Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos is a really pretty fish!
> 
> If it were me I would be looking into strictly the mbunas. The more attitude in the tank the more fun it is to watch. They don't hurt eachother (as far as I've seen), but they do seem to almost pick on eachother at times and it can be quite amusing.


I have one of these guys I love him. I also have what I think is a Pseudotropheus socolofi (also an Mbuna) When I got a fish tank I was told cichlids like to dig. Well let me say I was puzzled when my other guys did no such digging. That is until I got my mbunas. my plants aren’t save. My decorations aren’t safe. Even my air stone and bubble wall feel the wrath of the mbuna. 

It is however very entertaining to watch the two of them dig out there oles every time I clean the tank. The tirelessly pick up rocks and move them out from under the various decorations in my tank.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I would have a hard time distinguishing between the Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos and the Melanochromis johanni. To me, they look just alike. If the cyaneorhabdos will get along with the labs and the cobrue, then I'll go for it, if I can find it. That is alot of if's...lol.


Basicly the same fish. 

"Breeding M. cyaneorhabdos males tend to have an overall bluish hue, whereas M. johannii males tend to be almost black rather than blue. Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos tends to have more gill rakers on the first epibranchial (9-11) than does M. johannii (8-9; Eccles, 1973)."


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

java fern, anubias, and valisneria are all great live plants for cichlid tanks. they are hardy plants and have a horrible taste to the cichlids. if you add those plants, i would advise you to put some cichlid friendy plants in there as well so they can snack on. id hide the plants cichlids like somewhere in the back. live food adds brighter colors and makes a healthier fish. but the plants i listed earlier, taste horrible to cichlids. they dont mess with them to much other then digging them up from time to time. the good thing about those plants tho is they can anchor themselves down to rocks, or wood, or other structures in your tank which is another good thing. thats my opinion.

as for tank size, 55g is good. im working with a 29 gallon malawi mbuna setup. i have decided to get 1 m 3 f http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=713 , 1 m 2 f http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1730 , 1 m 2 f http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=794 , and a pleco. but i havent figured out which kind i should get. any suggestions?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

if ur working witha 29 gallon id say get a BN pleco


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Buddy, the fish you are looking at get a little too big for a 29g IMO. Check out Cynotilapia afra (Cobue). They stay around 3 inches, so would be better for a 29g tank. I'd go with 1m/2-3f.

I asked MalawianPro about Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos and he said they are aggressive, so they are out. I like Pseudotropheus saulosi though and they are blue...which is what I want. 

I found a couple peaco-cks that I like....Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" and Aulonocara stuartgranti "German Red...but I'm trying to stick with all Mbuna..its hard to decide though..lol. I'm glad I have time to decide.

I also found out that there is a place that sells mostly cichlids about an hour from here...so I won't have to order anything online unless its just extremely unique (or if the LFS around here don't have it).

Bear, do you use anything to raise your pH? If so, what do you use? I'm thinking about just putting some crushed coral in the filter when I set this tank up and then just having pool filter sand as substrate...with maybe some black sand mixed in (because I like the salt and pepper look). I wanted the Eco Cichlid substrate, but I haven't seen it locally and don't want to order it.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Buddy, the fish you are looking at get a little too big for a 29g IMO. Check out Cynotilapia afra (Cobue). They stay around 3 inches, so would be better for a 29g tank. I'd go with 1m/2-3f.
> 
> I asked MalawianPro about Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos and he said they are aggressive, so they are out. I like Pseudotropheus saulosi though and they are blue...which is what I want.
> 
> ...


I use proper Ph myself and I keep crushed coral in the tank to help maintain the Ph. The downside is the water is always cloudy after changes because of the Ph differences between my tap and the tank. it goes away after a few hours.


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah i know they grow to be pretty big justonemore. but i play on buying them younge. and them being in a medium sized tank, they shouldnt grow to the full size. i have another 29 gallon as well if they get to big ill end up seperating them. but its 29 gallon long. so they have plenty of area to claim. 

as for substrate, im going to be using Aragonite Sand. ill also have texas limestone holey rocks. which raise and buffer the pH well. plus they have many holes and caves for the fish.

i planed on staying away from driftwood peices but i found on that i like, its a stump with stunnles going through it. im going to wash it (no soap or chemicals), then bake it for 2 hours at 250 degrees. after that ill soak it in my other 29 gallon for weeks with the limestone rocks in it as well. that way the driftwood absorbs some of the high pH water. then when im ready to set up my cichlid tank, ill add the Aragonite Sand and the limestone rocks. and then the driftwood. so it has some high pH water absorbed into it, and it doesnt lower the pH level to much. ive been doing alot of reading and research. and im in the same situation as you justonemore. but i think ive gotten everything planed out to work well. if the driftwood becomes a pH issue. then ill put it in another tank.

i also have a little 10 gallon tank i set up for fry's becuase im sure with 1 male lab and 3 females, they will possibly breed if everything is set up right and they feel at home lol. 

where can i get a BN pleco? any regular LFS? or will i have to order it online?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

> and them being in a medium sized tank, they shouldnt grow to the full size.


FYI fish don't grow to the size of their tank...they get stunted (outside of their body stops growing while their insides keep growing) and they die an early death...please don't subject any fish to that.

Have you thought about shell dwellers? They stay small and you could have a good colony in a 29g. And they'll breed for you. Here is some info on them.

Where you at in Alabama? PM me if you don't want to post your location.


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

warrior. lol and its no biggy, most people that read this are from all over the US.. and are like what the heck is warrior? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

lol...that's kind of near me. I'm in Hueytown...close to Bessemer (not in bessemer though). Nobody knows where that is either.

There is a LFS in Trussville that had shell dwellers...but that was a few months ago.

So, what do you think of the Multis? I just think labs get too big for a 29g...


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1371 i really like those. what would be some other good cichlids to go with them, and are they fairly easy to breed? becuase id like to be able to breed my cichlids and share them with my friends that have common fish tank interest. plus i spent money on gravel for my fry tank and id like to make some use of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Mbuna should be in groups to even out agression, so you are already looking at atleast 3-4 of them (1m/2-3f). I just don't think there are any small enough to keep with them. Stocking with Mbuna isn't the same as with community tanks. Its best to leave them understocked for aggression reasons.

Make a separate post on here and the more knowledgeable people can give you more advice. I'm still a newbie when it comes to Africans, so I'm not the best person to give advice.


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

i was thinking maybe http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=741 would be good with them


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

How about make a seperate post, not nice to thread hijack.

So what's the downlow on the tank stocking JOM?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Mbuna should be in groups to even out agression, so you are already looking at atleast 3-4 of them (1m/2-3f). I just don't think there are any small enough to keep with them. Stocking with Mbuna isn't the same as with community tanks. Its best to leave them understocked for aggression reasons.


Well your right in saying its not the same as communities, and your right about the groups part, but your wrong about the understocked bit. If you understock an african tank the fish will usually be very shy. in a 55 gallon tank, you should do around 10-15 less aggressive fish. I have a 30 gallon with various pairs and trios, and a single peac0ck, and one of those trios are johannis. well, he is the king of the tank and is highly aggressive. I suggest you go with a single german red or flametail pea****, in with 3 pairs of 4 fish, 1m to 3f. Labs are good, and not just the yellow ones. I have a pair of these in my tank, and they are a joy to watch : http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=741

Dont go with any real aggressive fish as that will limit what you can do with the tank. Some other beatiful, generally peaceful fish are hongis :http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=727 ( i know it says aggressive but i dont think thats accurate), and whitetail acei's are good too, but a bit hard to find : http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=835.

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, I know I want a group of Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)...very nice. And I still want the yellow labs...so that's 2 types...gotta decide on a third. How bout those Eurekas? Are all of those compatible?



> Dont go with any real aggressive fish as that will limit what you can do with the tank


Thats definitely what I'm going for...not much aggression at all. And I'm shooting for around 12 fish (3 groups of 4).

Thanks for correcting me Gourami Swami...I'm a newbie, so I was just going by what I've read and heard and kind of got it messed up...lol. I know that 10-15 fish in a 55g is best, but by understocking was that he shouldn't get like 2 groups of 5 fish in a 29g (especially any that get big)...atleast I don't think that would work...I could be wrong again though...lol.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yup the eureka's will work, if i play it right, when your ready for them, should be able to bring them all in at same size. I will post pic of the eureka breeders when i can get back into photobucket........

The cobue are very nice mbuna, thought about bottem cats?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds good MP!



> thought about bottem cats?


Not really...I have thought about a bristlenose. I have a regular chocolate one in my 55g community. I have always wanted a LF albino though...don't you have some of those? Would they do ok with Africans? 

I think Synos are cute, but I think most get too large for a 55g....not certain though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Well with this site being down, I had already asked on other sites I visit about my plans for this tank. I got alot of information and advice and have now decided to do an all Mbuna tank (sorry MP...no peaco-cks!).

I've altered my stocking plans as well and now I'm thinking of:
Yellow labs (1m/4-5f)
Cynotilapia afra "Cobue" (1m/4f)
Red Zebras (1m/4f) or Rusty Cichlids (1m/4f) for more color

or 

Pseudotropheus saulosi (1m/4f)
Cynotilapia afra "Cobue" (1m/4f)
Red Zebras (1m/4f)

I want some red in the tank, but for it to be a Mbuna. I've been told that the Cobue and Red Zebras could be a little aggressive, so I'm not sure if the Yellow labs would be alright, since they are less aggressive. Other people have told me that the Cobue are relatively peaceful though, so I'm not sure.

Also, I have figured out that I'll have to choose either the 38g planted I was going to set up or the Mbuna tank because I'll be starting nursing school and won't be working as much as I am now. I have chosen this tank, so it won't be as long before I set it up. Maybe a month or two.

Glad to see the site is up again! I missed it!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have labs and zebras in my tank and while they tend to pick on each other quite a bit, I havent had any real problems.. they are just being cichlids.. LOL I have 4 red zebras, 4 cobalt zebras and 7 yellow labs (3 of which are growing fry)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats good to know...I really want the labs, but don't want them to be picked on by the other 2 types, if they are as aggressive as everyone has said.

Good to know the Red Zebras are alright. I want some kind of red cichlid in the tank...they are my best bet.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

geesh, see what happens with FF goes down!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> geesh, see what happens with FF goes down!


hey, watch it busta! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Thats good to know...I really want the labs, but don't want them to be picked on by the other 2 types, if they are as aggressive as everyone has said.
> 
> Good to know the Red Zebras are alright. I want some kind of red cichlid in the tank...they are my best bet.


They arent the prettiest fish in the world but was the only africans available here to me at the time I stocked my tank. Ive been pretty happy with them


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

> geesh, see what happens with FF goes down!


Haha yeah, a few days without FF and i've changed my stocking around. I think I'm convinced to still get the labs though...and haven't decided on the red zebras. If I can find Rusty cichlids (Iodotropheus sprengerae), then I'll get them. I'm really excited about getting the Cobue though...they are so pretty! There are a few sellers on Aquabid, so I may have to buy them there instead of locally. I haven't checked out all the LFS yet though to see what they have.

I will be buying a 80w NO fluorescent fixture, a glass top, and a heater this week. Then I'll need a filter, some substrate, and some rocks. Still a ways to go, but it will be set up much faster than expected.

A Rena XP3 by itself should be enough filtration, right?

Georgia, what kind of rocks do you have in your cichlid tank? I'm still not sure what I like. I can get slate free....but I really like rounded rocks...which I'd have to buy somewhere. Still deciding...


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

I think your rusty/afra/yellow lab mix will work well (afras CAN be aggressive, but I really think you'll be ok), and it would be a nice looking tank, good mix of color...

Too bad you don't live closer...I know someone with a BUNCH of rusty and acei fry they're trying to get rid of...I doubt if they'd ship, though.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I think that seller J_N_S has the cobue's, if he does be sure let him know Marty sent ya, he'll hook you up JNS style! 

Holey rock you mean? yea i had to order mine online as well, sucks but i got a few pieces here, think there was someone in the for sale section here sellin some.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

> I think that seller J_N_S has the cobue's, if he does be sure let him know Marty sent ya, he'll hook you up JNS style!


I will look for him on there and mention you...thanks MP. When will your yellow
labs be ready? I want to add them first, since they are the least aggressive.



> Holey rock you mean?


Nah, I like rocks like in this tank. They look kind of like potatoes to me...lol. It may be hard to get spaces in between them big enough for the fish though. Maybe I can find some thick slate.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

*J_n_s i forgot aquabid's search engine tends to be touchy with his name.

THey ready to go anytime! Those rocks look like river rocks..potatoe's is right word! Or love sac, www.lovesac.com


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Georgia, what kind of rocks do you have in your cichlid tank? I'm still not sure what I like. I can get slate free....but I really like rounded rocks...which I'd have to buy somewhere. Still deciding...


I have regualar gravel, river rocks and slate in my tank. I would love to have some holey rock but shipping is a killer on that stuff and I havent come across any locally


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I would definately drop thy zebras in favor of rustys. Or if you can find them (they are rare) do Psuedotropheus sp. "lime" Nkhomo. They are VERY peaceful algea eaters, look like red zebras bt with a hint of blue on the side, and stay 4 inches. I have a pair that I love. Ill try to post a pic of them later.

Heres a profile i found, but they usually have a lot more orange, that male must be mating. http://www.gcca.net/fom/Pseudotropheus_lime.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm kind of leaning towards the Rustys...if I can get ahold of some. They are really pretty.

Please do post a picture of your P. sp. "lime" Nkhomo. I'd love to see them.

Thanks for the link Gourami!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Just an update....I'm still gathering things up for the tank. I have the light fixture and glass top. This week I'm ordering the Rena XP3 and Visi-therm Stealth heater. I have a LFS ordering some Eco Complete Cichlid sand for me...hopefully they'll order the right stuff. I plan on getting 2 20lb bags of that and mix with a bag of Tahitian Moon Sand. I still have to get some rocks. I thought about using slate, but now I think I'm going to look for some limestone or something similar. I'd need alot of slate because it is thin.

The stocking looks like:
Cynotilapia afra "Cobue"
Red Zebras
plus something else 

I've decided to go with the zebras after getting some advice that Rusties can be mean. I will also hopefully be able to get some Red Zebras from Laura_Ann. 

Hopefully it will only be a few more weeks before I set it up. Updates will come when I have more to say...and when I set up the tank, there will be pictures.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm rethinking the labs...because some folks have told me that they may not be aggressive enough.  I'm just not sure though...other people tell me they will be fine, so I'm not sure who to believe. I don't want to buy some labs and have them hide all the time because the zebras and afra pick on them...lol.

I'm thinking about either Pseudotropheus acei or "lime Nkhomo"? I really like the limes...just not sure where to get them. I think the acei males may look too much like the afra...I have only seen the pictures on cichlid-forum though.

Thoughts?

African Mbuna keepers...where are you?

TIA
Kristin


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I will drag JNS here


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

You changed your name again! 

Well, surprise, surprise, I've changed my mind yet again. I tell ya, I better get this tank set up soon before I change my mind yet again.

Anyways...I have a plan...you guys may not like it  but I do! Keep in mind that this 55g won't be the fish's forever home...I'll most likely upgrade to atleast a 75g in a couple years...maybe even bigger.

This is what I want....don't yell:
6 Yellow labs (1m/5f)
4 Cynotilapia afra "Cobue" (1m/3f)
4 Red Zebras (1m/3f)
4 Pseudotropheus socolofi albino (Powder blue) (1m/3f)

Thats 18 fish...pushing the limit, I know. I will have the XP3 cannister and maybe a HOB as well. I will do water changes weekly, ~50%. I am one who pushes the limits . You have to remember that they will move to a bigger tank in a couple years. I love the Powder blues...but I'm not willing to give up any of the others to make room for these. (yes i'm hard-headed )

Will it work? Reasons why it won't?

Thanks again....


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

Buddy8076
"java fern, anubias, and valisneria are all great live plants for cichlid tanks"
i have a ton of anubias in my cichlid tank with labs and red zebras, i don't like valisneria and java fern and moss is in there(java moss is good for breeding dwarf puffers in)


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

also i have a dominant female lab in with the red Zebras, the labs don't hide and i get a lot of hybrids between the two(not good)


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*africans*

Hueytown is home of the Allison family, isn't it , Kristin?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Haha...first this thread is resurrected after a few months...then a random question. :lol: 



> Hueytown is home of the Allison family, isn't it , Kristin?


Bob, you are right. The Allisons are from here. Neil Bonnett is from here as well, as we have a few things named after him (well, used to have a car dealership, and still have a street).  One road is "Allison-Bonnett Memorial Drive".



> also i have a dominant female lab in with the red Zebras, the labs don't hide and i get a lot of hybrids between the two(not good)


Thanks for the advice, but I didn't go with the Red Zebras. My stock consists of Yellow Labs, Cynotilapia afra cobue, Pseudotropheus socolofi albinos, and A. jacobfreibergi "Eurekas".


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Decided on any plecos?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I've decided no plecos. I have enough poop in the tank right now. :lol: Don't need anymore added waste. I will have to pass on the pleco(s) now.


----------

